# Howdy Ya'll!



## Sarantonio (Sep 24, 2015)

I'm new:grin2:

I have been married 10 years, with the hubster for 12 and I'm 27 (holy hell!)

We have 2 babies, a 10 and a 6. I absolutely love my husband. He is my best friend.

That being said, we have had some ****. Infidelity, disrespect, money issues, basically all the bad stuff. BUT... a BIG BUT, we still love each other, we have a pretty good relationship, we still fight, we still have miscommunication, but we always try to resolve it. I am a big time "freaker" I freak out over little things and think it's the end of the world, he is a pouter, he pouts until he is over it and then we talk. We mainly only fight about sex (which is getting less frequent with time, and open honesty) We are both what we call "forever-ers" we mean business when it comes to marriage. ITS FOREVER (but we are also not stupid and know that life happens, so we have spoken about an exit plan... weird, right?) That also means we try to be as happy together as possible, because forever is a long time to be miserable..

Anyways, sorry about the essay... I'm also a gabber.


----------



## SecondTime'Round (Jan 15, 2015)

Welcome!

Is 27 supposed to be old!?

:surprise: :2gunsfiring_v1: :wink2:


----------



## Sarantonio (Sep 24, 2015)

SecondTime'Round said:


> Welcome!
> 
> Is 27 supposed to be old!?
> 
> :surprise: :2gunsfiring_v1: :wink2:


LOL! No, no, no... Young for the length of time I've been with the man. (Or having a 10 year old)


----------



## SecondTime'Round (Jan 15, 2015)

Sarantonio said:


> LOL! No, no, no... Young for the length of time I've been with the man. (Or having a 10 year old)


Haha! Yep, you're young to have a 10 year old!  Glad you're here!


----------



## Maneo (Dec 4, 2012)

have you both reconciled from the infidelity? Is it a thing of the past or do residual feelings of mistrust and hurt remain? Was it an isolated incident or serial infidelity?


----------

